# Shai's Crew -- A Couple Brags :)



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I’m rather behind on sharing “brags” this year, so here’s a little catch-up









First, the key players so I have an excuse to post a pic of each of them…

Kim, the Queen, my Golden Ditzhund (read: awesome mystery mix) who turned four in March.









Webster of the Ears, another most excellent mystery mix, who’s three years old (you'll see why he gets the teacher's pet apple in just a moment lol)









And Mira, a.k.a. Princess Cheeseface Spider Monkey, the year-and-a-half old Flat-Coated Retriever (it seems I need to take new pics of Mira)









The last few months have been…interesting lol. We moved states and haven’t had access to proper agility equipment or our training club so have been getting creative







. Anyway, here’s what we’ve been up to in terms of competitions:

*Agility *– Kim & Webster

We had two AKC trials this year: one right as we moved states and the other the day after I returned from a week-long business trip…I don’t recommend either approach but hey when entries have to be in so early, sometimes that’s how it goes.

Anyway, Kim debuted in Excellent and earned her first three Q’s (one Standard, two JWW). Her second trial was a bit rocky with only one Q…we had some of our most gorgeous runs yet, on some wicked courses, but repeatedly blew weaves entries (any mistake in Exc is an auto-NQ). Ah well, gives us something to work on I suppose.

Web-man is a pillar of consistency so far, Q’ing six of the two trials’ eight runs, and earning his NAJ and OA titles at his 3rd and 4th trials, respectively. He’s one Q away from his OAJ as well, then we are all in Excellent!


















*Obedience *– Webster

I entered Web in our first Open obedience on a lark…a friend was going to be in town for the trial and I was going anyway so on Thursday I decided I was entering Web…for the trial on Saturday. So I pulled out an agility jump, draped a sheet over the bar to make it blind, and intro’d Web to the concept of the Retrieve over the High Jump. Fortunately he’s a supergenius and took this in stride (to be fair he is very familiar with panel jumps and already had a solid retrieve on the flat). 

On Saturday he earned his first U-CDX leg with a 192 and first place! On Sunday he had a 194 going but I messed him up on the broad jump (the last exercise) which caused him to step on the board and we were NQ’d. Still though he had perfect DOR and ROF all weekend, and only missed half a point on the ROH. His out of side stays were also stellar. His Figure 8 had suffered a bit, probably because of limited practicing with real people in recent months, but all told he showed me great things – so very proud of my little man. These trials are infrequent so it will likely be a while before we have another shot.











*Dock Diving* - Mira

Mira got to have a bit of action as well, at her first official dock diving event! We had a blast – great teams (a lot of rescues, a lot of intact dogs, a lot of high high drive, and not a single snark from any dog all weekend…love the dock-diving crowd), great spectators, great event. Seeing as the event was indoors (the dogs, from their perspective, are jumping into a set of bleachers until they are well down the dock and can see the water) and the water was a tropical 50 degrees, a lot of the newbie dogs refused to jump but with encouragement most of them bravely hopped off with time. On the other end of the spectrum were the long-time pro dogs who compete at the elite level, jumping 22’+. Everyone had fun.

On Day 1 Mira jumped 14’01” and 14’10” – pretty solid for a newbie. On Sunday she had figured it out a bit better and leapt 19’01” and 19’10”, putting us at the top of the Senior Division. Plus she got a spiffy new toy, a coat (she preferred the toy), and several delicious bully sticks…not a bad weekend for a Cheeseface!




So that pretty much sums it up. I’m very proud of my little hodgepodge canine crew, not only in terms of competition but in how well they’ve adjusted to yet another move. I really am very very lucky to have them.

They still don't like posing with ribbons though...


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Whoo hoo!! Congrats! You HAVE been behind on brags! And holy crap the great flying cheeseface! Did she borrow Web's ears? xD!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, Xeph. And yes, Mira has been taking parasailing lessons from Webster lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have to tell you that Mira has given me a new appreciation for Flat Coats <3


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Good for you! Congrats! I'm so envious of the fact that you have THREE dogs to have fun with. I think it's especially impressive that Web showed in Open Obedience on such short notice.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

It was also the weekend after he earned his Open Standard (agility title) and first two Open JWW legs if I recall correctly... 

He's too good to me, honestly. 'Course he's also evil. That brain goes both ways lol.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> It was also the weekend after he earned his Open Standard (agility title) and first two Open JWW legs if I recall correctly...
> 
> He's too good to me, honestly. 'Course he's also evil. That brain goes both ways lol.


He's gotta have an air of mystery about him. Doesn't want to be an one dimensional dog. You've heard it from me before of course, but seeing all that again summed up, wow! They are doing amazing in the ring (and out, of course)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

As I've said, Webster didn't come to me at a year old uneducated...he came self-educated. Throw in a certain terrier attitude and genius problem-solving, and that lends itself to all sort of adventures lol. Most of them fun.

And thanks. I'm most happy with how they are doing OUT of the ring but that's so much harder to quantify


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

New Brag

We competed in a one-day agility trial...AKC

Webster rocked yet again, finishing his Open JWW title with a 2nd place, then debuting in Excellent A with a Q for another 2nd place (of ~13 dogs). Go Web!

I think he likes winning the stuffie toys (which usually come with placing)...he doesn't use them himself, but he can stuff them in his sisters' mouths...lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

New Brag

Webster started and finished his AKC Agility Excellent A titles ("Excellent" courses are the most difficult) and is completely in Excellent B after his 7th trial. Very proud of Mr. Consistency. Such a good boy 

Kim's teeter issues have resurfaced in standard so we lost three otherwise perfect runs (darn!). She has been just wonderful in JWW however -- at her first ExcB trial she placed 4th then 3rd out of about 30 dogs, less than a second behind two of the most talented and accomplished dogs in the area...dogs I've admired for a while so I was a pleasantly surprised and very excited to be this close to competing with them so early in our Masters career and MACH chase!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

New Brag

Another one -- this time agility, Kim and (for the very first time!) Mira:

Kim finished her AX title so she is also entirely in Excellent B now! Hurray for Kim!

Mira had her very first trial -- I entered her in two JWW runs just to see how she would do in a trial environment since we don't have fun matches here...she did great! She's only ever been in two classes (individual classes not class sessions) and I have only had whatever equipment I can make to practice on in the sideyard since the last few months have been...tumultuous to say the least. In any case, I'm very proud of my girl doing her first full-sized courses, in a new place, in a trial environment!


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats on the Q's and congrats on Kim's title! Those were 3 nice runs!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you, Andy


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Um okay I'm behind again I guess. Mira finished her NA and NAJ titles...gets more confident with every run...so fun.  Kim earned herself a little herd of sheep, her first QQ, and picked up around 150 MACH points.

















Mira's novice titles and associated leg ribbons:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Also, not really a brag, but happy news that doesn't need its own thread: Mira's OFA results are in (she turned two mid-July). Good Hips and Normal Elbows  

So all three dogs are certified "good" on both ends: Brains (Canine GOOD Citizen) and Hips (all Good)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

It's been a while since I updated so here's the latest:

*Kim* finished her Master Excellent Jumpers title and is working on her Master Exc Standard. She also picked up another QQ toward her MACH and numerous placements in large classes. She is loving agility...her formerly-sometime-sketchy focus has improved exponentially, and we are having a blast.

*Webster* is still on competitive vacation, though he is having fun practicing and we are working in new places with people crowding around as often as possible to try to get him over his ring fears. He is enjoying life 

*Mira* has just been incredible. Her first time in a horse ring, first time on astroturf, first time in a pavillion, firsts for crazy two-ring trials...nothing breaks this girl's focus. She is ready to play and just seems to love the sport and playing it with me. I am honestly in awe of my own dog...
Anyway, she wrapped up her Open Standard, Open Jumpers, and Excellent Standard titles with 7 first places and 2 second places (when I held her on her contacts) in classes of 5 to 16 dogs. 

We're nearly done with competition for 2011...it's been a fun year


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes! A super duper good year! 2012 is the year of the Shai Dog! (I saw it in a Chinese Calendar!)


----------

